# ICC Business Meeting ?



## RJJ (Sep 2, 2014)

Anybody planning to attend the code hearings? Or the Business Meeting?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 2, 2014)

No and no.......


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Would like to......it hasn't been formally announced, rumor has it that Colorado has been selected as Chapter of the Year for the ICC..............tough choice to spend $1000 for a couple days of meetings, would be nice to catch up with some folks though.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 2, 2014)

I was awarded an ICC Code of Honor scholarship.

I'll be there 10/2-10/5


----------



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2014)

Well... I was kinda thinking about going?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, don't you pretty much NEED to be there????????


----------



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well, don't you pretty much NEED to be there????????


LOL! Ya I'll be there and enjoying *not* having to campaign!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be in the area but have to travel for business Sept 29-Oct 2 so I will be available before and after those dates and later in the day on Oct 2nd if anyone wants to have a meal and/or drink together.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 2, 2014)

Richard, I'll be there for the business meeting only and a ICC/IABO Board meeting.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 3, 2014)

HD I will see you there! IABO is having a meeting when & where? JP so that means "no vote" will not get in trouble!


----------



## jpranch (Sep 3, 2014)

RJJ said:
			
		

> HD I will see you there! IABO is having a meeting when & where? JP so that means "no vote" will not get in trouble!


You bet! He will never live that one down!


----------



## High Desert (Sep 3, 2014)

Richard, we don't have a formal meeting with ICC, but most likely there will be some issues that may be discussed between the two groups. Because of the highly sensitive nature of our discusssions, it will probably be limited to board members.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 3, 2014)

Richard bring your 8' medium action rod with 20' test for some Snook fishing in my old stomping grounds.  The inland estuaries are great for sea trout and Snook on live Shrimp.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 4, 2014)

FM I plan to fish at least one day while there in Florida! Hope you will join me?

I need to find someone who know the water! They have gators just like Alabama! Let tell you " when one of them puppies come up out of the water on you one can mess their pants" It is not like TV!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 4, 2014)

Richard, PM me where you will be staying and I'll send you a couple spots off Bridge access where you wet a line and not worry about Gators.  Stay away from fresh water lakes and cannels and fish the intercoastal estuaries near or off bridges on an incomming tide with live shrimp, 80 lb. test mono leader.  I won't be going down there, my Boat storage side gig is blowing up for October and I have a 180 to 200 class White Tail patterned and will only have one shot at him so I'm staying up here


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 5, 2014)

So are you guys still gonna be able to fit some small portion of this "business meeting" in between fishing and gut packing?

It seems like a shame to miss the whole thing, I mean since you're there and all.  

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 5, 2014)

So who is up for something the nights of October 2 or 3?

 I am available before Sept 29th too.  Let me know.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2014)

I am!

Bret The fishing will take place before or after the meetings! Unless the fishing is real good!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be in on the 28th and leave on the 1st.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I am here and can fish from my hotel deck! Got to love it! Tonight working either fish on a boat or the Glades


----------

